# Probleme mit der Skalierung (tif Datei)



## dropdown (26. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mir eben die Testversion von PS CS4 herunter geladen.
Muss eine tif Datei bearbeiten die ziemlich groß ist.
Die Datei ist als Bitmap abgespeichert und hat eine Größe von 
B:9536 / H:13944 Pixel und eine Auflösung 300 DPI.
Diese Datei habe ich direkt vom Kunden bekommen.
Ist ein Ansichtsplan eines Gebäudes.
Jetzt habe ich 2 Probleme.

1. Wenn ich die Datei mit CS4 öffne, verzerrt (skaliert) er sie automatisch.
Kann ja aber die Pixelverhältnis-Korrektur deaktivieren, dann sieht es wieder normal aus.
Wenn ich jetzt allerdingts Objekte / Texte Einfüge, dann werden diese wiederum verzerrt (gestaucht).
Woran kann das liegen, bzw. was kann ich dagegen tun ?

2. Datei kam wie gesagt als tif (BMP) rein mit 800kb.
Ich muss allerdings farbliche Markierungen / Texte Einfügen.
Also wandle ich die Datei um in Graustufen und dann eben entweder in RGB oder CMYK.
Problem bei der ganzen Sache ist dann, wenn alle Datein eingefügt sind und Problem 1 geöst wäre, wird die Datei monströs groß, wenn ich sie abspeicher.
Da komm ich mit 800kb dann natürlich nicht mehr hin.
Sind dann auf einen Schlag 300+ mb.
Welche möglichkeit habe ich noch ?
Skalieren darf ich die Datei nicht.
Jetzt ist die Frage ob ich nicht doch lieber auf farbliche Elemente verzichten soll und es wieder S/W als tif/BMP abspeichern soll.
Allerdings hätte der Kunde die eingefügten Werte farblich markiert.
Was mache ich nun, damit die Datei nicht riesig groß wird. Sollte per Email wieder raus gehen.

Gruß
dd


----------



## Sprint (26. Mai 2009)

Hi,

irgendwie versteh ich die Probleme nicht so ganz. Ein Bild selbst wird beim öffnen nicht verzerrt. Es wird nur auf die Bildschirmansicht SKALIERT. Das betrifft aber ausschließlich die Ansicht, wirkt sich nicht auf das Bild aus und kann durch entsprechendes zoomen für einen Ausschnitt beseitigt werden. Es kann natürlich sein, daß die Demo Version da eine Beschränkung hat. Das weiß ich nicht.
Für die Dateigröße wäre es vorteilhaft, wenn du die Datei nicht mit Ebenen speichern mußt, die in TIF ja auch möglich sind. Dann solltest du die LZW Komprimierung einschalten, die recht gut und auch verlustfrei arbeitet.


----------



## dropdown (26. Mai 2009)

Das das Bild ansich nicht verzerrt wird, ist mir schon klar.
Nur die Ansicht ist es.
Aber ich kann natürlich mit dem Bild ansich so nicht viel anfangen, weil es eben in der Ansicht verzerrt ist.
Wenn ich einen Kreis mit gedrückter Shift Taste erstelle, wirds eben kein Kreis, sondern eine Ellipse, weil die Ansicht tilt.
Nunja, dann ist es evtl. ein problem der Testversion.
Danke trotzdem für die Info.


----------



## Sprint (26. Mai 2009)

Auch die Ansicht sollte nicht verzerrt sein und das sollte auch bei  der Testversion nicht sein. Überprüf doch mal die Auflösung deines Monitors. Wenn das kein gängiges Format ist, könnte es auch daran liegen. LEICHTE Verzerrungen können aber normal sein und betreffen nur die Bildschirmausgabe. Eine 100% korrekte Darstellung ist fast nicht möglich. Wenn du einen Kreis mit gedrückter SHIFT Taste aufziehst, wird da definitiv ein echter Kreis draus, egal was am Bildschirm angezeigt wird.


----------



## dropdown (26. Mai 2009)

Auflösung ist korrekt. Ist ein ganz normaler LCD Monitor.
Glaub es macht einfach keinen Sinn mehr, hier weiter zu Experimentieren.
Es funktioniert einfach nicht.
Mit Corel Draw geht es ganz normal.
Die Grafik ist nicht verzerrt.
Jetzt muss ich mich halt mit CorelDraw herum schlagen :/
Nunja, wie dem auch sei ... trotzdem Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (26. Mai 2009)

dropdown hat gesagt.:


> 1. Wenn ich die Datei mit CS4 öffne, verzerrt (skaliert) er sie automatisch. Kann ja aber die Pixelverhältnis-Korrektur deaktivieren, dann sieht es wieder normal aus. Wenn ich jetzt allerdingts Objekte / Texte Einfüge, dann werden diese wiederum verzerrt (gestaucht).
> Woran kann das liegen, bzw. was kann ich dagegen tun ?



Ganz einfach. Nicht nur die Pixelverhältnis-Korrektur deaktivieren, sondern auch das eigentliche Pixelverhältnis auf quadratische Pixel setzen. Dann klappts auch wieder mit den perfekten Kreisen (oder anderen unverbeulten Objekten).

Gruß
Martin


----------



## vectorprofi (31. Mai 2009)

Mit der Dateigröße würde ich vorschlagen die Datei in den RGBmodus (wegen der Farbe) und zum Schluß als Tiff (auf den Hintergrund reduziert) mit LZW-komprimierung abzuspeichern, dann wird sie kleiner (komprimierte Tiff ist immer noch besser als komprimierte Jpeg).
Wenn die Datei zum Druck vorbereitet sein soll, dann muss sie im Cmyk angelegt sein. Beachte bitte, dass Cmyk-dateien immer größer als RGB sind (weil sie 4 Farbkanäle und nicht 3 haben).
Wenn sie doch zu groß zum Verschicken ist, dann schick sie über den File2send.de
diese Website funktioniert einfach und verlässlich.


----------

